# 5.1 vs. 7.1 speakers set & DX10.1!



## amit19 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey geeks, can any1 tell me which 1 of these speakers sounds the best: Logitech X-530(5.1) vs. Logitech X540(5.1) vs. Creative T7900(7.1)?   


What is the price of T7900 in Nehru Place, Delhi?*   


*And when is Directx 10.1 based graphics cards releasing & what will be minimum price of 256MB cards?*


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 25, 2008)

First of all Welcome to ThinkDigit! 
And hey u got same Avatar as mine!!  
Ok, here goes ur answers:
1. Considering the better surround effects, 7.1 technology is ofcourse better! Though, not many applications and game titles are there to utilize it fully! Logitech X-530 should be the best among all three! Well, T7900 is priced around 10K-11K in N.P. ! 
2. ATI Radeon HD 3000 series are the only available cards in the market supporting DX 10.1 !  
3. The minimum price of 256MB cards should be around 3K!
Ok...you forgot to mention some specs i.e. PCI/AGP, Model/Make etc!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 25, 2008)

X540 is the best among them. Really awesome. Slightly better than X530 and damn gud looks too and more features also.

And i recommend u to get at least HD 3650 256 or 512 DDR3 which ll perform similar to 8600GTS and will be at same price tag of current HD 2600XT, ie around 5k or less.

Or if u can stretch ur budget, get HD 3850 256 around 9k or 3850512 for 10.4k.

Unfortunately, the 9 series is not DX 10.1 compatible and performance is not dat gr8 at present price[9600GT @ 14k and performs lower than 8800GT @ 13k]


----------



## amit19 (Feb 25, 2008)

hey buddy i'm going for X-540 and HD3650 256. But can this outperform 8600GT which i'm using now?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 25, 2008)

Yup, sure
even the predecessor of 3650 aka 2600XT cud do it.
both have 120 stream processor units but 3650 has bouble texture units ! 16 compared to 8 in 2600XT.

So 3650 can easily outperform even 8600GTS.


----------



## Edburg (Feb 25, 2008)

but if u already have 8600GT then y do u want another card only slightly better ???

but its ur choice....if i were u then i wud look for something in the league of 38xx or 8800/9600.....


----------



## amit19 (Feb 26, 2008)

Edburg said:


> but if u already have 8600GT then y do u want another card only slightly better ???
> 
> but its ur choice....if i were u then i wud look for something in the league of 38xx or 8800/9600.....




I want DX10.1 b'cos new games will support this, not the previous DX10 which was released for Aero in Windows Vista. And i'm going for HD3650 b'cos of my limited budget.   

You can also suggest me any alternative from nVidia!    

By the way i had uploaded a image as signature but that is not showing in my post. can anyone help me!!??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 27, 2008)

@amit19
it doesnt work as of now.

Currently nvidia has no plan of releasing DX 10.1 cards. Even the about to be released 9800GX2 is DX 10 only.


----------



## amit19 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you geeks for helping me in decision making for my speakers set and graphics card.


----------



## VexByte (Mar 3, 2008)

*7.1 speakers are a waste of money !*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2008)

so which one did ya buy?


----------

